# Just collected our N&B Flair 7100



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Just picked up our new vehicle (new to us anyway) and are presently at the CCC site on Oxford.

Enjoyed a good meal at the Four Candles (aka Fork Handles in Oxford) and now going through all the bits and bobs.

Really am pleased with it and it drives like a dream.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice, enjoy.

Peter


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

We parted with our Flair 7100 quite recently after 6 years - loved it - took it to Morocco etc. Any questions or queries let me know and I will try and help. Where did you get it from?


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi ceejayt

We got it from Elite in Banbury.

I am writing a fair assessment of their performance for others which overall we think will be about 8.5-9/10.

I am more than aware that they are in business to make money (as we have been) so there will be no character or company assassination, just one we feel is justifiable.

I have posted a couple of questions under N&B forums so any help would be appreciated.

Botttom line is we LOVE IT, and thats after just 5 hours! 

Few teething probs but hey you expect that.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Oooh how lovely? The Flair a beautiful motorhome and I am sure you will enjoy all kinds of fun and happy trips in her/him!

Sue


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

That Flair has a fantastic table arrangement if its the one I am thinking about. Its so good that we have just fitted a complete Flair table assembly and leg in our Concorde. Now it can be BIG or small, and move to one end or one side when we want it out of the way a bit.

C.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Looks absolutely wonderful. Where and when will be your first trip in her?
lala


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi lalala

We are out atm at the CCC in Oxford.

Site is great, wardens are super parking the twin axle in an A1 place.

Its warm as toast in here, listening to music, whilst blogging posting on MHF and having a beer or three sorry make that four!

Oh we are so happy!!!!


----------

